
Adobe debuts Muse, a no-code-required site builder - badwetter
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20091941-93/adobe-debuts-muse-a-no-code-required-site-builder/
======
badwetter
Can imagine that the auto generated code is pretty ugly. But I guess this is
where the market for them is heading.

